# PragueSounds Solo Strings ver.1 - $99 - Digital download available



## PragueSounds (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello VI-Control community, 

We would like to announce a new product - PragueSounds Solo Strings for Kontakt. Our idea was to create a pretty complex solo strings library with slightly different type of sound than may be common for solo strings libraries - atmospheric and generally a little more ambient and wet, designed to sit very well in the mix even with bigger orchestral instruments such as large section brass, woodwinds or percussion. 

But above all, the main focus is on quality sound in standalone solo string tracks. With its 360 patches in total (250 individual instrument, 110 x-fade, round robin and keyswitch patches) the library is perfect for almost any genre, from classical music to epic soundtracks. Each instrument was paid undivided and equal attention, so no omitting bass and viola pizzicatos, tremolos and other a bit obscure instrument patches, which are sometimes neglected in solo strings libraries. 

DVD version or digital download
Price $99 USD, free shipping 

More info, audio demos and playable demo patches at: 
www.praguesounds.com

Complete patch list:
http://www.praguesounds.com/patch-list/

User Guide:
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/PragueSounds_Solo_Strings_User_Guide.pdf

Quick links to all MP3 audio demos: 

1. Demos featuring PragueSounds Solo Strings only (and no other instruments):
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/What_Could_Have_Been.mp3 (What Could Have Been) 
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/PragueSounds_Suite.mp3 (PragueSounds Suite)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Always_Darkest.mp3 (Always Darkest)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Lighthearted_Adventure.mp3 (Lighthearted Adventure)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Excerpt_from_Beethovens_Quartet_No.6.mp3 (Excerpt from Beethoven’s Quartet No.6)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Excerpt_from_Schuberts_Quartet_No.14.mp3 (Excerpt from Schubert’s Quartet No.14)

2. Demos featuring PragueSounds Solo Strings on all string parts; combined with non-string sounds from various other libraries - mainly brass, woodwinds and percussion:
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Above_the_Sky.mp3 (Above the Sky)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Strange_Reunion.mp3 (Strange Reunion)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Unexpected.mp3 (Unexpected)

Lukas


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome here, and congrats for your new product!


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings*

Hi jamwerks,
Thanks a lot.

As a new developer, it may be suitable to start with some fair intro price. Here it is – introductory price until October 31st is $99.


----------



## 667 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings*

Oh snap so low I can't say no! But do you have a download option?


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings*

Hi 667,

I'm sorry we have no download option yet (planning). But we are trying to be really fast and ship the package no later than next day.  (And, of course, shipping is free.)


----------



## wst3 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know that everyone has their preferences for using different articulations, and I may be in the minority, but I'm trying to figure out how I'd manage 110 patches, let alone all 250. 

I am not a big fan of key-switching, but have you considered putting all the different levels (p, mf, f) into a single patch and select the level via velocity?

I don't know... I don't have anything on this scale, so I may be all wet.

I do know that the demos sound beautiful! Excellent job on capturing the instruments.


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Hello Bill,

Thanks. There are velocity-switching patches (complete patch list is available on the web site). Patches with different dynamic levels exist also in a single patch - for example Violin Basic p-mf-f, Violin Tremolo p-f etc. For quick access, there are also separate dynamics versions.

However, 2-3 keyswitch patches manage all articulations of a single instrument, but I understand that key-switching may not suit everyone.

Lukas


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 8, 2013)

wst3 @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> I know that everyone has their preferences for using different articulations, and I may be in the minority, but I'm trying to figure out how I'd manage 110 patches, let alone all 250.
> 
> I am not a big fan of key-switching, but have you considered putting all the different levels (p, mf, f) into a single patch and select the level via velocity?
> 
> ...



http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/content_and_accessories/expression_maps_for_vst_expression.html


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Modwheel dynamics are not set on the demo patches , but are they set in the actual version of the library instrument? I didn't see any screen shots of the actual interface it runs in either , or what types on knobs , sliders etc the instrument comes with. Do you have a video demo or an actual full version screenshot available to post up here?


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Yes, they are. They are in "X-Fade/Round Robin/Keyswitch" sections in the complete patch list below, and start always with "X-FADE" (for example Viola X-FADE p-mf-f CLOSE Dynamic).
http://www.praguesounds.com/patch-list/

Sorry, there are no special knobs or sliders, just standard Kontakt interface. I'm including a screenshot.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 8, 2013)

Bit confused, but just to confirm, there are patches that allow keyswitching between shorts/longs/tremolo/etc all in one .nki patch? Are the keyswitches easily re-programmable?


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

They are actually divided into 2-4 keyswitch patches. For example:
Viola Keysw MEDIUM Long C1-A#1.nki, Viola Keysw MEDIUM Short C1-A1.nki = complete long and short articulations of Viola (recorded in a medium distance) in two nkis.

or (there are more articulations/alternatives in violins in total):
Violin Keysw MEDIUM Long-1 C1-A#1, Violin Keysw MEDIUM Long-2 C1-G1
Violin Keysw MEDIUM Short-1 C1-G1, Violin Keysw MEDIUM Short-2 C1-G1

I think the keyswitches are very easily re-programmable and well volume balanced.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Congratulations, Lukas. I really find it commendable that you chose to sample solo bowed strings for your first release, not to mention the fact that you’re offering them for a very, very reasonable price. 

The handful of dedicated solo string libraries out there all have their strengths and shortcomings - and from what I’m hearing, this one is no different. Some parts in the demos sound truly impressive and organic, especially the ones using the _highly-expressive-yet-not-over-the top-vibrato_, which seems to have been performed exceptionally well and rather consistently (as far as I can tell from the demos/trial patches, of course). But there are a few spots in the demos where you’re throwing things at it which it apparently doesn’t handle all too well – especially the faster lines made me raise an eyebrow. Then again, I wasn’t expecting any miracles in that regard, either.

And as others pointed out, it's a lot of programs/articulations you've got there - which looks a bit daunting… but I would find it only logical that one needs to spend a certain amount of time/work to build fluid, expressive lines - or at least attempt to - with this type of VI. I don't doubt the right building blocks are there, however - and on the whole, to me it seems like a lovely instrument set which I most certainly could have many uses for.

On a final note: if you haven't already, you'll need to have a look at the .php errors which your server seems to be generating (PM sent)- it's not possible to place an order.

(edit: fixed now, order went through allright. I prefer downloads as well, but it's very nice of Lukas to offer sending this by registered mail, free of charge. Look forward to this!)


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

+1 for a download option. 

I really would like to see an articulation video-walktrough for each Instrument.


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*



MA-Simon @ 9th October 2013 said:


> +1 for a download option.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*



Josquin @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> But there are a few spots in the demos where you’re throwing things at it which it apparently doesn’t handle all too well – especially the faster lines made me raise an eyebrow.
> ...
> And as others pointed out, it's a lot of programs/articulations you've got there - which looks a bit daunting…



+1

I guess the quick parts in the demo could have been programmed better, especially the violin.

And +1 daunted by too many patches  But I see you structured them well into folders and gave meaningful names, so it should be ok finding the right patch to use.

Ah, yes, of course +1 download.


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Thanks a lot for noticing us about the site problems. It should be fixed and working now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Thank you also for your comment, Josquin. I'm glad you like some of the sounds. 

As to daunting number of programs - they exist there mainly to offer the possibility of detailed and rich rendition of string parts if one would like to and have a bit patience. It may take some time to become familiar with all sounds, but it isn't as daunting as it seems. The progam organization have clear and logical structure, and it isn't difficult to become familiar with it. And it definitely doesn't mean you have to use these 200+ patches separately. For example:

Viola Keysw MEDIUM Long C1-A#1.nki + Viola Keysw MEDIUM Short C1-A1.nki
+ Viola Keysw CLOSE Long C1-A#1.nki + Viola Keysw CLOSE Short C1-G#1.nki
= 4 patches, cover ALL viola "single" patches (with exception of one Ambient and one Far patch as an addition).

And it's very easy to use Keysw programs quickly - if you click on 'Group Editor' in the Kontakt screen you'll immediately see shortcuts of all (sub)patches contained in the whole keyswitch patch. Clicking on 'Group Start Options' shows the note assigned as keyswitch in the (sub)patch you have actually selected in Group Editor. Clicking on any (sub)patch shortcut - e.g. 'exp' (expressive) - shows the assigned keyswitch note in the Group Start Options section.

For better idea, you can download the user guide here:
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/PragueSounds_Solo_Strings_User_Guide.pdf
There are keyswitch and other patches explained in more detail.

As to downloadable version - we will try to implement download option.

Thanks for your interest and for all the comments.

Lukas


----------



## constaneum (Oct 9, 2013)

I love the sound but i somehow felt it lack of Legato functions which I don't think it'll be a go for me. Nowadays, Legato is like the fundamental requirement for woodwinds, brasses and strings libraries. Even though I love the sounds, "No Legato" just turns me off.


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Why am I immediately reminded of xsample?


----------



## Gusfmm (Oct 9, 2013)

Lukas,

I also couldn't hear smooth transitions, legato-like, when faster melodic lines are played. There are a few examples I could mention on the Beethoven quartet for instance. Individual notes sound very discrete, disconnected and clean, which takes away from the realism. 

Do you have anything in mind, in the works, to try to address this?


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price added*

Gusfmm, 

We've used intentionally various programs for various demos, not all programs have that smooth legato-like character. In Beethoven, we've used mainly wet patches, which sound more disconnected than the closer ones. However in the first demos there are some smooth, legato-like transitions even in faster melodic lines.

Our goal have not been to create few and perfect legato-like patches, but rather a complex palette of usable and decent sounding programs, which differ in atmosphere and overall character, and are useable in various musical and mixing situations. Still I think that for $99, the library has something to offer, including some sounds that are hard to find elsewhere. It was created with awareness that with so many sampled instrument programs there must be some compromise, especially as to legato, scripting and other modern features. The library is intended to add interesting and rich palette of sounds, usable in many musical situations.

I would like to ask you - does the violin in Above the Sky demo in 0-35 - 0:40 sound to you also detached and non-smooth, non legato-like? I'm just curious.


----------



## Gusfmm (Oct 9, 2013)

The sound in that piece at that point does sound detached and non-legato (I'd not say "non-smooth", that has nothing to do with it), and that's the sound I'd expect to hear in that kind of line. But that was not what I was referring to. Faster scalar runs such as what you can hear between 0:30-0:40 in the Beethoven quartet, that's what I was referring to. It sounds quasi-spiccato to me there.

The other reaction to your comment is that I'm skeptical a closer sound would sound more connected and "smoother" than a wetter farther mic, it'd be contrary to common practice.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 9, 2013)

The lack of legato doesn't really bother me (especially for the price). He's right that in some instances, if you listen closely, you can hear artificial transitions between notes, though to me the overall sound more than makes up for that. 

My main issue is the workflow. I've been spoiled with recent libraries that give you a clean, all-in-one GUI that prevents you from messing around with countless patches. Even reading the patch names of this release is very confusing and takes a while to parse out exactly what each patch is supposed to do.

I think it's a bit of a shame that so much work has gone into creating these incredible sounding samples, and yet there is (in my opinion) a sizeable barrier to the accessibility of the sounds in terms of workflow. It's a lot to ask for, especially given the price, but a nice all-in-one .nki patch with a simple GUI would go a long way. Not many people want to go inside the Kontakt group editor to sort out keyswitches, and we've been conditioned to expect to be able to do that in the GUI itself.

In any case I think the demos sound fantastic, ESPECIALLY the Beethoven Quartet. edit*: but yes, it does sound more spiccato than legato to me.


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

Damn, I knew I should have done a print screen.
Where did the bit about no VAT for EU customers go. The line that had me going whoa!
???


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*



rayinstirling @ 9th October 2013 said:


> Damn, I knew I should have done a print screen.
> Where did the bit about no VAT for EU customers go. The line that had me going whoa!
> ???



Ray, in the faq they clearly say they won't charge vat for europeans...


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*



Rob @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> rayinstirling @ 9th October 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I knew I should have done a print screen.
> ...



Thanks Rob, I see it but I don't believe it. We are not talking Greek tax collector here. The VAT man or woman is someone to be reckoned with.
Perhaps an explanation from the op would put my mind at rest?


----------



## constaneum (Oct 10, 2013)

What about portamento or gliss?? When it comes to Solo strings, portamento, legato and gliss are rather important. I dont mind the price of $179 if it includes Legato, Portamento and Gliss. Honestly speaking, i really love the sound of the samples. It's just that I already have my East West Quantum Leap Symphonic Gold which has solo string components which I can't seem to find anything to compliment it with especially when i wanted Legato, Portamento and Gliss feature. Without these 3 fundamental features for Solo Strings, I dont see i'm actually moving ahead from Symphonic Gold's Solo Strings besides "touch up" sound quality of the strings.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

I can't believe. 

Look at the price of this lib and what you get. If you like the sound, maybe only for thicken your arrangements, then, instead of asking for gliss, portamento and legato I would buy it as is.

Great for trailers production. Yes, no?


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

Gusfmm,
OK then. But maybe we are not that skilled demo creators. It's not necessarily that it won't be possible at all to create more legato-like faster lines with the library. I admit we've been making the Beethoven demo in a bit of rush. 

Ray,
it's easy. VAT, of course, has to be paid. But we pay it, instead of a customer. So we have a bit less profit from EU customers.


----------



## Erik (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

I have made two small sketches with the demo nki's from this new company.

I used all nki's in the first track, just for the record called _Prague Moods_ (eventually 4 violins + 1 viola, so to speak): smooth, spiccato, tremolo, vibrato. I modified them a bit: subtly randomized EQ in all, idem: attack in the spiccato.
[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/PragueMoods.mp3[/mp3]

The second one I used to try out some SIPS scripting: you love it or hate it, but I was just eager to know what it would do with this quite one dimensional solo violin (restricted to smooth f, close), so please don't shoot the piano player....
Be warned, this _Lamento _is not directly a fun piece :wink: 
[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/PragueLamento.mp3[/mp3]

I think, that this library has an unique sound: open, transparant. To be honest: I like this very very much. Especially the overall sound of this product as string quartet is really stunning imo. These guys know how to record their samples!
I am curiuos to know what the abundance of patches will do in terms of workflow for me however (yes, I couldn't resist the intro price). I am happy to know that the Expression Maps in my Cubase will solve possible hassle, as usual.

This $99, as intro price, is a mere give away price imo, given the sound quality and choice of patches; I know, no built in legato/portamento (yet), but man, for this amount of money a competitor could offer only a small part of its library. There won't be much left in Prague, if you consider that it is also VAT included and they pay even the shipping costs. Download option wanted asap!!

Eagerly waiting now for this DVD version (quite old fashioned actually ), will the postman rings twice??


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*



Erik @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> This $99, as intro price, is a mere give away price imo, given the sound quality and choice of patches; I know, no built in legato/portamento (yet), but man, for this amount of money a competitor could offer only a small part of its library. There won't be much left in Prague, if you consider that it is also VAT included and they pay even the shipping costs. Download option wanted asap!!
> 
> Eagerly waiting now for this DVD version (quite old fashioned actually ), will the postman rings twice??



+1


----------



## Phil C. (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

All that you offer for 99$ seems really hard to beat.
So I bought, you have a new customer in Paris. :wink:


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

Erik, many thanks for purchasing (I'm sure he'll ring twice :mrgreen, your comment and sketches. It will be great to hear what you'll make with the full library.

Phil, many thanks for purchasing the library, much appreciated. And to everyone who put the order.

We are considering the download option to be available soon. But it'll be probably starting at full price (not fully decided yet), while the intro price $99 for the boxed version will last until October 31st, as noted. However, as a response to the argument of missing all-in-one GUI and legato programs, the final price will be most likely lower than $179. 

In long-term (short-term ideally) we would like to create a version 2.0 of the library with intuitive GUI and legato. But it depends on sales volume of current version. Of course, if it happens in the future, all users who have purchased the original version will get version 2 for free.

Also, a new mp3 demo is on the way.


----------



## kassmiki (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

Audio demos sound really good but you should add more demo patches.

Bought it! o=<


----------



## Phil C. (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*



PragueSounds @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Phil, many thanks for purchasing the library, much appreciated. And to everyone who put the order.



You are welcome. I wrote about you on some french forums. Hope this will help.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

Sorry that I am now always so sceptical, but I will only push the "buy it now knob" when I see/hear that a package has arrived to an owner whom I know. 

Please do not misunderstand or be offended!


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price*

Kassmiki, thank you! We may add some more soon.

Phil, that's very helpful, thank you so much.

Germancomponist, sure, I understand, no problem.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 11, 2013)

Glad to hear that you'll be considering addition legato feature into Version 2. =) 

Just wondering, besides audio demo. Do you have any video demo that showcases the product in action? Would love to see that.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm curious as to why you guys are shipping physical copies rather than doing digital downloads. Isn't making copies of the library and shipping them (for free) a lot more work -- and a higher expense -- than paying for bandwidth to allow digital downloads?

Not a criticism, I'm just curious as to why you've chosen to distribute physical copies only, to begin.


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

constaneum, good question. Well, we feel our English language skills are not enough to speak in a presentable demo . But we may try to arrange it with some English speaking musician.

Jordan, you're right it may be more expensive in total. Yet it isn't only the bandwidth, but also to programme or implement a secure digital downloading system, which isn't inexpensive too. And when something occurs at a postal service, the worst scenario is that someone gets the package damaged. But if something fails in a downloading system - for example public appearing of download links by mistake - it could lead to worse scenarios. So we feel it safer to begin with physical copies. Moreover, we like old-fashioned boxed versions of software, and that was one of the reasons too.
However, works on digital download option for our site start next week, so it'll be available soon if all tests pass well.

We have added four more downloadable demo programs (3 demo, 1 full):

http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Cello_Spiccato_mf_MEDIUM_Demo_C1-E2.nki (Cello Spiccato mf MEDIUM Demo C1-E2.nki)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Violin_NV2Vibrato_CLOSE_Demo_G2-D4.nki (Violin NV2Vibrato CLOSE Demo G2-D4.nki)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Bass_Pizzicato_p_MEDIUM_Demo_E1-E2.nki (Bass Pizzicato p MEDIUM Demo E1-E2.nki)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Bass_Tremolo_p_CLOSE_Full.nki (Bass Tremolo p CLOSE Full.nki)


----------



## Erik (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Received the package today (waiting for just a week).

Just fiddling around with all different patches. No crazy or hyped legato nki's, but, man, they sound so stunningly beautiful imo: many details of the string sound have been captured very well.

Sharing a small sketch made with only the offered demo patches with you I made last week.
[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/PragueLazy.mp3[/mp3]

I'll let you know more. on my blog asap.


----------



## Phil C. (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

My post office warned me this afternoon that they have the package,
Which means that the postman left a message in my mailbox instead of using the stairs...
So I still have to wait for the next week to try...
I also bought last week, The delivery takes a week.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 19, 2013)

Hm some remarks on the demo nki's. 
- Bass pizzicato is a little noisy
- violins have low end rumble, and also some ambience/ERs. Shouldn't the CLOSE patch be rather dry?
- cello has no RR. is that a demo restriction?

Apart from these, in general stuff sounds very good.
Also these seem to be common problems. Kirk Hunter bass pizzicato have the same noise, and Spitfire Albion strings have the same low end rumble.


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Erik, thank you for the positive feedback. Nice, looking forward to hear more music from you.

Phil, sorry it took a week (also to Erik), I thought registered post could be a bit faster. Thanks for patience. Also sorry about the postman - some of them do exactly the same here - instead of delivering the package they put a message in mailbox, not even trying to ring..

ProtectedRights, thanks for your remarks. Yes, RR spiccatos are in the full version.
We are now working on extended version 2, not able to estimate finishing time yet. Afterwards, owners of the current version will be emailed with download links to the new version.


----------



## Erik (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

To inform you: http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html (I have made a dedicated page on my blog about these Prague Solo Strings.)

New demo added, plus an updated Schindlers List comparison (this one with the full version of this product). I hope you'll like it.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 21, 2013)

As always your web site is a really helpful resource, Erik!

To my untrained ears the PragueSounds Solo Strings sound very good indeed! My three favourites in this comparison is this, the Embertone Friedlander and VSL Solo Strings.

I'm really liking the sound of the PragueSounds violin, and it'll be exciting to see this sample library develop in to an extended version.

Great work! o/~


----------



## HardyP (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

@Erik:
Thanks for taking the time! Given the price point, it´s really amazing what that lib is doing - even if I second JE´s opinion on the Schindler´s List shootout.


----------



## PragueSounds (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thanks to all for the comments, and Erik for a very helpful site!

We have added a new audio demo (made with the version 1):
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/What_Could_Have_Been.mp3 (What Could Have Been)


----------



## Erik (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thanks to all for your comments!

http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html (I have updated my blog with two new tracks (Over the rainbow &amp; Mendelssohn's Octet) with these outstanding samples). Just to inform you all.

I recently have organized these wealth of samples in special nkb's combined with that great _Mind Control _multiscript of Orange Tree, just adapting it to my own workflow, works great!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 27, 2013)

Hm I am kind of stuck. I like the sounds of the demo nki's. But I don't like the large number of patches and the missing legato. A GUI or a set of keyswitches / midi CCs to control the articulations would be good. I think I rather wait till the improved version comes out.


----------



## jas (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*



Erik @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Thanks to all for your comments!
> 
> http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html (I have updated my blog with two new tracks (Over the rainbow &amp; Mendelssohn's Octet) with these outstanding samples). Just to inform you all.
> 
> I recently have organized these wealth of samples in special nkb's combined with that great _Mind Control _multiscript of Orange Tree, just adapting it to my own workflow, works great!



Your blog is really great, Erik. As I've also ordered Prague Strings and have Mind Control, I'd appreciate knowing more of how you ordered the samples into "special nkb's" I'd also like to adapt my workflow using TransMIDIfier with these in Kontakt 5.

Thanks again.


----------



## Erik (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Jas,
Thanks for your support. Just send me a pm with your email address and you'll have all instrument banks and an overview in due course.

Currently I am working on the implementation of the famous ensemble script of Niels Liberg within this product, so far I must say that the results are often stunning.

The pm procedure is open for everyone interested btw.


----------



## Erik (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

I just uploaded a new _South by Southwest _on http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html (the Prague Solo Strings page): I turned this solo lib into a small string orchestra this time and see what happens........how versatile!


----------



## Belosound (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Version of the Allegro from Mozart Nachtmusik small, in just Strings: Violin I, Violin II, Viola, Cello and Bass. All done with PragueSounds Solo Strings.


https://soundcloud.com/belosound/peque- ... octurna-de


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Natal, many thanks for the Mozart mockup! It’s always a pleasure to have a feedback and to hear music from the customer and the library user. Nice work, much appreciated.

Just wanted to inform you all that the introductory price continues until we finish the version 2. In case anyone is interested here are some recent tracks made with the library:

http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/LitanyPrague.mp3 (Litany) (cello only, mixed with other instruments)
http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/HolbergPreludePrague-2.mp3 (Grieg’s Holberg Suite Prelude)
http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/DVZ-Prague.mp3 (South by Southwest)
http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/BachPreludeE_Prague.mp3 (Bach Prelude in E) (violin only)

Best,
Lukas


----------



## matolen (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Will customers of V1.0 will get a discount on upgrading to V2?

What areas are you looking to strengthen in V2? Different artics or improvement/expansion of existing artics?


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

All customers of V1.0 will get a free upgrade to the V2.

The V2 will include all-in-one GUI, scripted legato programs and scripted ensemble programs in addition.


----------



## milesito (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Getting tempting..anyone have any thoughts on this library versus the competition? I know it's not out yet, but based on the samples we have heard? how does this sound compared to a spitfire or VSL? how do the controls of this work compared to an embertone?


----------



## Erik (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

New update on my blog:http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html (Bach's Prelude in E in a Prague as well as an Embertone version) (fragment).

There is also some more Bach: Concerto for 2 violins in D-minor: three fragments from the first part. I implemented Nils Liberg's ensemble maker script for the orchestra parts. The 2 violins are of course made with the solo patches. Here this piece ready for you....

[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/BachConcerto2Violins-blog.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Tastenclown (Nov 4, 2013)

*Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - Delivery to Germany within four days - email problem*

Hi, I am new member here (regarding participation).
If anyhow helpful, I just would like to report the succesful and fast delivery from Praguesounds. I ordered on Thursday evening 31st Oct. and received the DVD today on 4th Nov. Would say, that is fast! 
About the sound of the strings I can say it is very dry (at least the close patches as far as I have gone through). I personally like that very much. 

I feel a bit constrained about the number of patches so far. See what will happen 

If I would compare the sound for example to EWSO and the solo strings there, I prefer this new library.

Addressing to Prague Sounds service regarding email:
One problem I had replying to the mail addresses. Sending from GMX/Thunderbird I got
the error message - "domain has no valid mail exchangers" to both of the given mail contacts. Just to let you know. That may confuse people. Without going too much into detail I found this after a quick search "This could be a problem with the email server they have"


----------



## matolen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

I am quite tempted to get this. The overall sound is nice -- sometimes sounds exceptional in these demos.


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi Tastenclown,

Thank you very much for your feedback and for letting us know about the problem with our email server, we hadn't a clue about it. We will fix it as soon as possible.

We are working on a new interface, but still relatively a long way to go. We are also preparing a new Mozart demo, I hope you'll like it.

Matolen, thanks also for your comment about the sound.

Best,
Lukas


----------



## AC986 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

No legato patches?


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Not yet, but will be included in the version 2 we are currently working on.


----------



## milesito (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi all,

Can anyone please describe how difficult it is to program music with these instruments? Are there simple key switches and are there velocity based portamentos? Is it configurable? I just need "simple to program"...

Thanks!


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Milesito, there are some keyswitched nki's, but no velocity based portamento's (I guess you are referring to something like LASS).

Eager to try this product out, I made a prefab bank (x4) for all instruments myself, related to a Mind Control script, that I configured to my wishes. I work in Cubase, with its Expression Maps, for me with always a max of 10 articulations/lanes. So the main articulations are activated by CC3 in the multiscript, whereas the subarticulations are related to a certain CC4 value (with no more than 3 choices), editable in a CC lane.
So I have all patches under my fingertips, with added SIPS legato (that can be turned off of course) and some EQ randomizing in short patches. CC5 will activate some special violin patches that are only available for the violin.

Please note that Lukas will come up with a better solution undoubtly in his 2.0 version, but for the time being this works fine for me. As mentioned before: just PM me, let me know a regular email address and I will send you all relevant files.

The Mind Control of Orange Tree is a crucial part of the configuration I described. It won't kill your budget if you buy this (small but) great piece of work.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Nov 5, 2013)

@Erik: why do you use Mind Control instead of Expression Maps? I also have both, and I had a better start with Expression Maps. 
Interesting though what you wrote about articulations and subarticulations. Would that be possible in Expression Maps, too?


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi ProtectedRights.
Sorry to have confused you. I use both: the multiscript as well as a special Expression Map. 

I won't have more than appr. 10 articulations in an Expression Map Cubase, otherwise it looses sense I think. So usually I work with this amount of about 10. All of these articulations refer ususally to one specific CC (let's say CC3, in VSL for example the X-values of a matrix). I use a regular CC lane for further detail (to stick with VSL: the Y-values), let's say CC4. Those values refer to a max of 3 or 4 more detailed articulations (e.g. staccato short, staccato long, detache short). I avoid having this CC4 value in the Expression Map, otherwise I can't handle it later on in my CC4 lane anymore.
Usually I have all there details stored somewhere in my memory; and that on my age!  

Herewith a link to the http://www.musesamples.com/Prague/PragueSoloStrings.pdf (&quot;manual&quot;) I made for the Prague Solo Strings. 10 different main articulation values, up to 3 different sub values.
I made one multiscript, applied it to one bank in first instance, that was the violin bank. later on, I only needed to make similar banks for the other instruments. And voilà! So far only for the _medium _patches. _Close _patches will follow later, but are easily to make yourself.
The multiscript takes care for not having to adjust all paches individually, doing that would be way too much I think.
Let me know what you think of this......I hope I have it explained it better now.

The Ensemble script I use conflicts with the SIPS unfortunately, so there are two different banks per instrument actually. I hope that Lukas will be able to mix them in one script. I can't do this myself now. Somebody else maybe here?


----------



## ProtectedRights (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah, thanks for clarifying. That makes sense. Sounds like an intuitive handling of articulations to me.


----------



## milesito (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

@erik - your great side by side comparison of all the libraries is great. I really like the sweet sound of this library. Did you do any eqing on any of the tracks or are they all raw?

Also what is orange tree? Honestly my knowledge and time to tweak And play around with programming sample libraries is super limited. If I knew what v2.0 will be like meaning would we still need this orange tree feature to make it playable and user friendly for less sophisticated users like me?


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Milesito,
I only did some dynamic EQ with TB_Fix, to soften some sharpness above a certain dB region. Furthermore 2C-B2 as verb, sounds very good here.
OrangeTree is a company that makes good sample libraries plus this Mind Control multiscript.
I don't know what plans Lukas has for the future in this respect. Maybe he will answer himself here your question.


----------



## Rach (Nov 5, 2013)

I just bought this as a birthday gift to myself. For $99 there really is a ton of quality here. PS can be forgiven for not being able to include every articulation - yet. Plus we ought to support new developers to foster innovation. Keep it up PragueSounds!


----------



## milesito (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

great. thanks Erik.

Looking forward to Lukas' reply....this is the main gating item for me.


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

milesito, the version 2.0 is planned as being totally user friendly, even for less sophisticated users, definitively not requiring any additional tools by the user. 
You can listen to raw examples on our audio demos site, these tracks have no EQing:
http://www.praguesounds.com/audio-demos/

Stephen, thank you very much, it's very nice from you! It's really encouraging to hear and get such support as a new developer.

Many thanks to Erik especially for his last demo - Mozart's quartet for oboe, violin, viola and violoncello K370 - it's probably my favorite track made with the library. You can listen to it at:
http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thank you Lukas,
It is such a pleasure to get these results with the Prague Strings!


----------



## jas (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Bravo, Lukas. This library took 17 days to arrive in Los Angeles from Prague, but I am so happy with it. It really adds so much dimension to pieces by way of articulation and instrument placement. I was actually quite surprised that the samples were embedded into monolith instruments. You're library works so well with the Mind Control multiscripts Erik generously provided to help with workflow. I hope this concept finds it's way into the next version as a unified GUI instrument. Once again,

Děkuji!,

James Simcik


----------



## milesito (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi Lukas,

I can't wait for the new library to arrive. It sounds like it might take a while if it shipped out today. Can you please post a picture and let us know a bit of the scripting you have planned for the 2.0 release?

The sound of this library at least in the demos is fantastic. It has the grit but still sounds sweet.

Miles-


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi James,

Thank you very much for your positive feedback! Let me apologize that the post delivery took so long. We will try to find a way for faster delivery to more distant countries.
Yes, we will definitely use similar concept into a single GUI instrument.
Thanks again.
I já moc děkuji!


Hi Miles,

Many thanks for your purchase! As it might take a while, we will send you a download link in a few days, as the downloading system should be finally working during next week. I’m very pleased you like the demo sound. As to a picture – I'll ask the colleague who is currently working on the scripting to make some screenshots. 

Best,
Lukas


----------



## milesito (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thanks Lukas!

Erik - definitely interested in hearing about how you set up the scripting and everything in mind control as well as eq detail. I sent you a PM if you wouldn't mind checking it out.

Thanks much!


----------



## ptbbos (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thanks Lukas - my copy arrived about 1 week after ordering it (here in Canada). Looking forward to loading it up tomorrow.

And thanks to Erik, for responding and sharing his files over the weekend.


----------



## milesito (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi pttbos,

congrats on getting the scripts. would you mind please sharing with me the files you received from Erik?

I have also sent a note to Erik...

thx!


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

pttbs, many thanks! Looking forward to your possible feedback on the sound.

milesito, I will remind it to Erik.


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hey!

Great work on a great library! I've had a go at the demo kontakt patches, they sound very good, especially for a relatively cheap Solo Strings library! Bang for buck seems very good 

A few things did bother me tho:
1) The sustains stop after a few seconds, is looping available in the full version?
2) Legato notes are slow to respond, the attack is almost non-existent. Does the full version have tighter sustains/legatos? Or harsh/strong notes to begin with?
3) Spiccatos sound very machine-like, but as far as I know Round-Robin will be in the full version (or version 2?), is this correct?

Clarification would be great, thanks!


Regards


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Hi Zelorkq,

Many thanks!
1) Well, actually, in current version 1, there are unfortunately no loops. But we count with them for future upgrades.
2) The full version definitely have programs with various attacks - from very slow (lyrical, NV2Vib..), slow (smooth), a bit faster (basic), yet faster (expressive) to fast (fast attack, fastest attack). You can check the complete program list:
http://www.praguesounds.com/patch-list/
3) Round-Robin is available in the full version (current version 1), if you're interested, I can send you a short demo program with RR in PM. 

And one new information - since today, it is possible to purchase current version of the library as a digital download. It's not yet implemented on the Order site itself, but it's not a problem to arrange it individually via PM or email message. 

Best,
Lukas


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thanks for the quick answer! PM sent 

Anyone out there who's been playing around with this library already? To those users:
What are your thoughts?
Is programming (vibrato, dynamics, using multiple articulations etc.) easy?
Do you have short pieces to put online?


----------



## milesito (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Still waiting for the library to arrive ... But once it does I will post something straight out of the box for all to hear...


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*



juanma @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Hi! Some of the demos sound outstanding! Congratulations! o-[][]-o
> Are you planning to include Trill Half-Tone and Trill Whole-Tone patches?


+1

Trills would be a great addition.
So would Col Legno and Tremolo Sul Ponticello 



milesito @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Still waiting for the library to arrive ... But once it does I will post something straight out of the box for all to hear...


I hope it arrives soon  I can't wait!


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Zelorkq, I'm looking forward to more user's music examples too. There are some earlier in this thread, but I hope there will be more as we are starting to offer the downloadable version, and so the delivery time will decrease.

Just sent you a mail with the download link, milesito.

Thank you, Juan! As to Trill Half-Tone and Trill Whole-Tone, we would like to, but it depends on the overall success rate of the library, if we would be able to.

Yes, especially Tremolo Sul Ponticello is exactly the articulation we would like to add first of all in the future


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

That's definitely a great idea, Juan! Let me know which techniques and other features would you like to see in future versions. 
I do agree, for classical music, trills is a must.  
Yes, it is true, as our thanks for the trust to those who have bought the library from us, even though there was no GUI and legato yet.

Best,
Lukas


----------



## Rob (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Lukas, sorry to bother you here on the forum, but my emails get blocked by your spam filter... I placed my order yesterday for the download version, but no link so far...


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

I am very sorry for that, Rob, we have thought the email response with the download code is now functional. 
I just sent you the download code in PM message.

We will look into both problems - response emails and spam settings of our emails, it should be fixed tomorrow. I will also add my personal gmail address on the contact site, so if any problem occurs, you can always contact me there.

Again, sorry for the inconvenience.

Lukas


----------



## Rob (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99*

Thanks a lot Lukas, I'm going to download tomorrow morning, thanks for your prompt reply!


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

You're welcome, Rob. I hope it worked well this time.

We have just fixed the latest site issues and after extensive testing we can now say that the downloadable version of the library is fully available. You can choose between the digital download and the DVD version on the Order site. 
After putting an order of the downloadable version, you will get an email with download instructions within a few seconds or minutes.

Lukas


----------



## Rob (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

The download was perfect, thank you Lukas... Only thing that had me scratching my head at first was the availability of many different files, later I understood that the first, "complete" file included all the following, so I skipped the other files... I only had a little time to play the instruments and had a very good first impression. Tomorrow, if I can find the time, I'll post something here...


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

Thank you for noticing me, Rob. I will include more detailed download instructions to the order response emails. Looking forward to your post.


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

Thank you, Juan! Well.. that's a pretty nice list :mrgreen: Oh yes, detache, it also will be undoubtedly at the top of the list. Scratch, very interesting technique too.. It's very inspirational having all these articulations and playing techniques listed altogether! That would be really awesome library having them all  Anyway, it's very clear that there's a huge space for future updates. So, yes, we will think about it thoroughly, but as I mentioned, it also depends on the success rate of the current library. But we are eager to record and add more strings. 

Also, I'm looking forward very much to any possible Miles', Rob's or other library owner's music examples, as it's always invaluable feedback to hear from the library users.


----------



## milesito (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

Hi all,

I mentioned I would post a very raw track, so here it is...the purpose is just to show the out of the box experience for a novice like me ...I am not super techy so I'll be honest, I couldn't really figure out how to do any key switching, even with Mind Control...need more time to figure that one out. What I will say though is that the sound of the samples is really really friggin' good. From the demo's I had heard, I was sort of sold. I compared it to other solo libraries I have such as EWQLSO solo string instruments and other more popular solo violins I have and the sound of this is pretty top notch. I'm not sure where it was recorded or how but it worked. 

I like the amount of detail in each instrument, and the tone. It is vibrant, but not harsh, Warm but not muted...so Bravo with that. Personally the x-fade patches i used for each instrument perform fairly well. The next challenge will be for Version 2 with the acutally instrument/player. I personally need this to be effective with my writing. And that is sort of the other half of the battle of building a state of the art sample library I would presume (i.e. you may have the best sounds but if nobody can perform it...). But this library has the sound and it can be shaped many ways with reverb and eq. I would also add that the short string sounds are on par with the longs in the example. 

Sorry it is not more polished, but there is something about a raw track that personally helps me really digest a sample library ...sometimes also in the performance. Thanks for baring with me ...

https://soundcloud.com/miles-ito/lurkin ... ue/s-BnOkk

The goal of this sound track was to feature Prague Sounds new library, "Solo Strings" in its rawest form. There is no EQ, and I only used one x-fade patch for each instrument - Violin, Viola, Cello, and Bass. It is a raw improvisation to show what the sound is basically like right out of the box. I added a small amount of a short instance of East West Quantum Leap reverb .8 seconds, and a small amount of a short/light Valhalla Room reverb tail. It really wasn't much. It sounds terrific with a bit more reverb but I decided for this demonstration to not indulge in lots of reverb.


----------



## Rob (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

re-edit :D But then again, this isn't a composition of mine...


Here's a different approach, not an "out of the box" sound, but with patches customized to suit my playing style... that means basically assigning cc11 to dynamics, insert a filter cc controlled, and sips for legato. Articulations used are "basic" patches, nv2vib viola, spiccatos and fastattacks. It's the beginning of Ravel's string quartet:

www.robertosoggetti.com/PragueStrRavelQtet.mp3

and for some fun staccatos/marcatos, from Williams, with cbass added:

www.robertosoggetti.com/PragueStrHagrid.mp3
www.robertosoggetti.com/PragueStrQuiddich.mp3

some pizzicato from Tchaikovskj:

www.robertosoggetti.com/PragueStrPizz.mp3



My wishlist is:

1) sustains, should be at least 8 sec 
2) ranges, at least a fifth more... 
3) chromatic sampling
4) 4 dynamic levels, pp-p-mf-f

overall, I do like this library, and for the price, an absolute no branier for me...


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

Impressive job! I hope that your wishes will be fulfillled....


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

Thank you very much, Miles and Rob, for your kind words and for the sound examples! Much appreciated. Very nice music tracks. It's encouraging to hear such feedback from the library owners. 

I absolutely agree with Rob's wishlist and we will try to accomplish it in the future at least for some amount of main programs. We are also possibly planning to add some ff and fff, but it's still a long way. 

Miles, if you have any problems regarding the library control (or anyone else), don't hesitate to send me PM or email, I'll try to explain it as quickly as possible. Just sent you an email regarding the keyswitches.


----------



## Harcourt (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

All I can say Rob is.....WOW!

Those examples sound fantastic! As yet I haven't had time to play with the library, but I'm certainly looking forward to it. What reverb did you use? It seems you may have spent a fair bit of time getting the sound, dynamics and articulations to match the pieces. 

If I get time I'll attempt to do some Cubase expressions maps and maybe together with a Transmidifier setup.

Tom


----------



## Erik (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

Hi,

Here an ensemble piece with these Prague Strings: _Horo Staccato_ (in that funny 11/16 time signature, common in a.o. Roumanian music). Used: violin, viola and violoncello with the ensemble script of Niels Liberg. 

[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/PragueStaccatoHoro.mp3[/mp3]

This product keeps me amazing about the quality of sound and versatility of patches.


----------



## Rob (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*



Harcourt @ 24th November 2013 said:


> ... What reverb did you use? It seems you may have spent a fair bit of time getting the sound, dynamics and articulations to match the pieces.
> 
> 
> Tom



thanks Tom, reverb is one of my favorite, the "Boston Hall B" IR from Samplicity, with some little trick inside Hofa reverb plugin... Ravel took me some time, the others more or less played in realtime...

@Erik - nice piece, intriguing rhythm

Here's one more, from "Schindler's list" to evaluate the expressive quality of the solo violin, basic patch...

www.robertosoggetti.com/PragueStrSchindler.mp3

I think I'm done now


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Thanks again, Rob, I'm impressed by your sequencing skills, just amazing!

We've added a new demo - fragment from Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet. This time with "out of the box" approach - no SIPS, EQ or filters:

http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Excerpt_from_Schuberts_Quartet_No.14.mp3 (Excerpt from Schubert’s Quartet No.14)

And for a picture - almost dry version, with only very subtle touch of reverb:
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Excerpt_from_Schuberts_Quartet_No.14-DRY.mp3 (Excerpt from Schubert’s Quartet No.14 - Dry version)


----------



## Harcourt (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Once again some great examples demonstrating the quality of this library. 

The only thing that I would say that is a little bit of a distraction at times, is the uniformity of the vibrato depth and timing across the ensemble instruments. Hopefully in an update, you may be able to supply more sample variations or parameter control in this respect. 

I would also love to see some well sampled ricochet (jete) articulations also included in a version 2 or 3 update.

Tom


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

We have just moved the library download to a new, fast server. For testing reasons, we need some new downloads to be realized (preferably from various world locations) as soon as possible. We are now offering very special price, time limited, and limited for 1-3 persons. If anyone is interested, please send me the PM for more info.
Thanks.

Lukas


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Well I'm a happy new owner of PragueSounds Solo Strings! The download went well, speeds were decent and all files are working nicely! Very quick contact Lukas, thanks a lot!

First thoughts: having so many articulations is overwhelming, but you get used to it quickly. I'd most of the time use certain keyswitch patches. The sound is really nice, soft for the calm passages, and with great ferocity for harder passages. I'm glad there are hard attacks patches and strong Spiccato notes, exactly what I wanted 

Lukas I'm surprised you chose to combine all samples into each Kontakt file, but I'm not sure if this is good or bad haha.
One thing I'd really like to have, hopefully in v2, is a patch with all combinations, i.e. having a keyswitch for all different articulations, where the Mod wheel controls the vibrato intensity (where applicable) and Expression controls the intensity / dynamics (X-Faded p...ff), and round robin'ed (where applicable). Currently they are separated, the keyswitching patches don't have Vibrato control or X-Fade, the Vibrato controlling patches don't have X-fade etc.
I hope this is possible?  - I'm sure others will chime in and tell us what kind of setup they would like to see.


----------



## PragueSounds (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Many thanks, Zelorkq! 

Yes, it will be definitely the basic principle of the version 2 - to combine all features you mentioned, plus some more, into one large, easily controlled patch/program. I've also added your request to our internal 'wish list' we are carefully collecting from users and their requests


----------



## PragueSounds (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Here's a new demo, mainly to demonstrate how the library blend in the mix with piano:

http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Unexpected.mp3 (Unexpected)


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

I have updated the banks offered in a former post with all CLOSE patches now, so you can choose from medium and close, or even combine them. Also added some multi's.
Solo as well as ensemble patches are included again. Please follow instructions to get these banks on my http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2013/10/prague-solo-strings.html (blog), at the bottom of the page.
Those who already have these banks will be mailed asap with this update.

Furthermore two added Mozart demo's with less verb than the first one. 

I just saw the new GUI, looks very nice and promising, Lukas! So, I guess the 2.0 version will make all these temporary patch solutions superfluous?!


----------



## Erik (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Herewith twice the_ South by South West_. Both with divisi where needed (thanks to Nils Liberg's ensembl;e script).
First with only the Medium ensemble bank: chamber strings setting.
[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/DVZ-Prague.mp3[/mp3]

Then with the Medium & Close banks for ensemble + solo: more orchestral string setting.
[mp3]http://www.musesamples.com/blog2/MP3/Prague/DVZ-PragueFull.mp3[/mp3]

Again: imo this a very fine and versatile product and can compete easily in the market with its "big brothers". And unbelievably affordable btw.


----------



## PragueSounds (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option available - new demo added*

Thanks a lot for these, Erik! Well, speaking strictly about the 2.0 version, maybe yes, but I'm sure there'll be additional use for them later.


----------



## PragueSounds (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off*

Hi Juanma, thanks a lot! I just read it thoroughly and emailed you more info on the topic.  

I would like to announce 20% off ($79) Christmas discount until January 03, 2014. It's last discount/special offer until the version 2 is released, starting at regular price.
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/GUI.jpg (GUI screen)
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Viola_legato.mp3 (Viola legato)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!

Lukas


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off*



PragueSounds @ Mon Dec 23 said:


> Hi Juanma, thanks a lot! I just read it thoroughly and emailed you more info on the topic.
> 
> I would like to announce 20% off ($79) Christmas discount until January 03, 2014. It's last discount/special offer until the version 2 is released, starting at regular price.
> http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/GUI.jpg (GUI screen)
> ...



Major props for taking community feedback and working on a GUI and keyswitch system. Definitely a tempting purchase. My question is, can you reassign the articulation keyswitches, so that for instance Tremolo is activated by something other than F0?


----------



## PragueSounds (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off*

Thanks. Yes, you can assign any key to any articulation. You can choose any key/articulation individually by 'learning' button - the grey button on the right - or manually. 
You can also change the keyswitches altogether - with the small black arrows above (see the screenshot) - which add +1 or -1 to all keyswtiches.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off*

I just discovered this thread after seeing mention of Prague Solo Strings in another thread about another product. I have to say, I really like the demos of this library and all the demos that people have posted. It sounds like you have some great ideas for version 2. Also, thank you Erik for putting together the information on your blog. 

It looks like I have a decision to make.  

o/~


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Announcing PragueSounds Solo Strings - intro price $99 - digital download option added*

I'm just listening to the demos again, this time on my studio monitors. 

This piece from Schindler's List really stands out for me and really shows off how expressive the solo violin can be in this library. I really enjoyed listening to this one. Thanks for posting this.





Rob @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Harcourt @ 24th November 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > ... What reverb did you use? It seems you may have spent a fair bit of time getting the sound, dynamics and articulations to match the pieces.
> ...


----------



## PragueSounds (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off - Last Day*

Thank you, Wes.

Last day of the discount, so..
http://www.praguesounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Farewell.mp3 (FAREWELL.mp3) :wink:


----------



## Musical Gym (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off - Last Day*

Ordered, downloaded, and have begun to explore all the patches.
Great work!!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off - Last Day*

I've listened again to Erik's version of Schindler's List comparisons and it came down to Prague Solo Strings ,EWQL Solo Violin and VSL Solo Strings sounding the best to my ears. 

I've been watching this topic since it's inception and aside from the interface , I have been very intrigued by the cult following of community users helping each other out with this library. The addition of a new interface for ease of use looks like it will be great addition to version 2 along with the added legatos. 

I've been very hesitant to buy due to the fact that the library is from a new developer and the boxed version at first seemed a little "odd" . I am finding this library has a lot to offer. Even a beginner such as myself will be able to make use of this library , and hopefully get better with practice and learn in the process.

Since I have no solo strings library as of yet and I like the sound of these strings ...Count me in too!! :D 

*****Any chance of there being a user forum setup on the Prague Sounds website in the future?


----------



## PragueSounds (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off - Last Day*

Thanks a lot, Musical Gym!

Many thanks paulmatthew, much appreciated! Yes, I remember you've expressed some doubts about the library at the times of its release, but totally constructive, in fact you were right . I hope you won't be disappointed even with the current version 1. And of course, we are working to release the new version soon. 

That's a very interesting idea, we might consider adding a forum in the future.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off - Last Day*

I'm already glad I bought this library. It will be very useful once I learn what all these different patches can do. There's so many to choose from , and that's not a bad thing. Easy enough to make a multis with these. The higher notes of the violins are gorgeous and easy on the ears . Looking forward to really digging in to this. Thanks for sticking with us here on VI. It took a while , but we now know you are here to stay . The fact that you took in our advice and kept on it shows you care a lot about your product and your customers.

Can't wait to try out version 2, but for right now , I am content to learn the patches and how the library works. The sale was just enough to push me to buy it without having to second guess it. Thanks again Lukas and Happy New year!


----------



## PragueSounds (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: PragueSounds Solo Strings - Christmas Sale 20% Off - Last Day*

Thank you very much Paul and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## milesito (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Lukas,

I am super glad hat so many people are enjoying your library's sound as much as I am...are we still on track for a Q1 release of version 2? I'm admittedly a non techy and can't wait for the GUI to help me incorporate all of the samples into my work. Please let us know the latest.


----------



## PragueSounds (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Miles,

Thank you! Yes, Q1 is still the release date. I can't say that it will be 100% surely until end of Q1, but most probably until end of March, maybe February or even sooner.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 5, 2014)

After listening to the demos over and over again as well as testing out the free demo patches, I have to say i'm loving the tone of these instruments. They have been the sound i've been looking for all this while. Looking forward to version 2 which will incorporate Legato (for slow to fast legato note transition) , Portamento (fast or slow, preferably controllable in terms of timing) & etc. 

Waiting patiently for version 2's announcement before I started telling myself to hit the "BUY" button.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jan 6, 2014)

Like Paul was, am also looking to fill out some solo strings.

Anyone using with Albion btw ?

Any opinion or demos on how they would fit in pop & electronic sweetening & Remix situations ?

Warm Regards from the cold east coast, James


----------



## davidashbourne (Jan 21, 2014)

I purchased this package not too long ago now and have been impressed by the bargain price and the quality of the samples. Lukas also provided some hasty and very helpful support. It is not the easiest plugin to use but has huge benefits if you have the time to use it well.
If you would like to hear what it sounds like here is a track that I put together using only this software (apart from some modest percussive elements).

https://soundcloud.com/davidashbourne/string-quintet


----------



## PragueSounds (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks David, nice, atmospheric composition!

@James: Unfortunately we have not any pop/electronic demo yet, but we might create one. 

Best,
Lukas


----------



## davidashbourne (May 23, 2014)

Here's a new piece I wrote using this great software:

https://soundcloud.com/davidashbourne/t ... s-its-mark

I just simply used the 'lyrical' articulation for each instrument and got a rather pleasing result. 

Thanks again Lukas!


----------



## milesito (May 23, 2014)

Sounds great! 

The question is when is version 2 coming out? It was supposed to be march/April ... 

What is the latest?


----------



## Mika31sens (May 24, 2014)

A problem with your website since yesterday.


----------



## Kejero (Jun 24, 2014)

So... any news?


----------



## spoon (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi there 
Is PragueSounds out of business? Still waiting for V2 and the website has been offline for ages now.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 23, 2015)

Might be. Who knows....


----------

